

Colony: Visualise your JavaScript Project Structures with d3 and Node - hughsk
http://hughsk.github.com/colony

======
NoahSussman
Reminded immediately of the Inclued tool for visualizing PHP include
dependencies. Something like that for JavaScript would be very useful.

And of course now I'm wondering what I'd have to do get this working with code
that targets a Web browser...

